
Formula 1 gets radical new rules for 2021, plus a budget cap - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/11/formula-1-gets-radical-new-rules-for-2021-plus-a-budget-cap/
======
karmakaze
The budget cap will be largely ineffective as there are numerous exemptions[0]
and starts in 2021 but a large bulk of development will happen in 2020.

[0]
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2019/11/01/the-18-billion...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/csylt/2019/11/01/the-18-billion-
exemptions-from-f1s-budget-cap/)

